# Best way to lift mower?



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

I have a 52" Gravely Zero turn and looking for the best, easiest way to lift the mower for blade change, cleaning under the deck, etc?


----------



## Smokindog (Jun 20, 2018)

My ZTR is not a commercial and is only a 46" cut (Husqvarna RZ46i) but if I raise the deck to the top I can get enough access to change the blades. Once a year I drop the deck and give it a real good cleaning (I use the rinse port throughout the season and that keeps it fairly clean). The deck is easy enough to drop by releasing 4 pins and sliding it out.

If removing your deck is really difficult then have you looked at the mower lifts? The "heaviest duty" one at Harbor Freight periodically goes on sale for about $160-170.

Just thinking out loud!


bassadict69 said:


> I have a 52" Gravely Zero turn and looking for the best, easiest way to lift the mower for blade change, cleaning under the deck, etc?


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

I think the cheap harbor freight one will work with a ztr

https://www.harborfreight.com/300-lbs-atvlawn-mower-lift-61523.html


----------



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

I like the price of that one...


----------



## Smokindog (Jun 20, 2018)

With the weekend 20% off this is only $175!

https://www.harborfreight.com/750-lbs-heavy-duty-atvmower-high-lift-jack-63298.html


----------



## Mrsamman (Jun 12, 2018)

Just make a ramp out of 2x6 or 2x8 and drive 1 wheel up and then set your brake and chalk the back tires and then you can get under the mower with no problem. I have a mowing trailer with the long gate and I just drive one wheel on the gate, same thing as the ramp you would build.


----------



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

Will that be high enough to get an impact under there to remove blades?


----------



## Mrsamman (Jun 12, 2018)

You can make the ramp about 30" long and anywhere from 12" to 15" tall. I don't use and impact, just a ratchet. I just hand tighten.


----------



## Chris1011v (Jun 25, 2018)

I just use a car jack and lift the front up as high as the jack will let me. Then hit it with the impact.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Look up a Jungle Jack. They work great, don't take up hardly any storage room and are way safer to use than a floor jack or similar.


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

I use my floor jack for my rider. Works just fine for me and no extra one use only tool.


----------

